# 3 Monitore zum zocken



## Kjeldoraner (23. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein Spielen umstellen .
Ziel ist Spiele auf 3 Monitoren zu spielen.
Nun hoffe ich bei euch, für einige meiner Überlegungen nützliche Tipps zu bekommen.

Meine Voraussetzungen.
Ich besitze eine GTX970 mit 3 Displayport-Ausgängen.
Ich besitze keinen Monitor, muss mir also 3 neue kaufen.
Mein Budget für die 3 neuen Monitore sollte 650 Euro nicht groß überschreiten.

Um alles einfach zu halten kommen für mich nur Monitore mit mindestens jeweils 1 DP-Eingang in Frage.
Desweiteren reichen mir einfache Full-HD-Monitore (1080p).


Meine Überlegungen.

- Nehm ich 3 gleichgroße Monitore?
- Nehm ich den mitterleren Monitor als 21:9 Monitor?
- Nehm ich Curved Monitore, wenn alle 3 als Curved, nur den Mittleren, oder nur die beiden äußeren?
- Gibt es noch etwas zu bedenken?


Vielleicht bereibt ja jemand bereits einen PC mit 3 Monitoren und kann mir nützliche Tipps geben.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## LukasGregor (23. März 2016)

Dell UltraSharp U3415W, 34" (210-ADYS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ColorMe (23. März 2016)

Mit der 970 willst du also auf 3 Monitoren spielen... Sorry aber das ergibt einfach keinen Sinn. Woher soll die 970 denn die Leistung nehmen (oder spielst du nur ältere Sachen)? Würde dir da stark von abraten und an SLI braucht man mit der 970 sowieso nicht zu denken.


----------



## Kjeldoraner (23. März 2016)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Mit der 970 willst du also auf 3 Monitoren spielen... Sorry aber das ergibt einfach keinen Sinn. Woher soll die 970 denn die Leistung nehmen (oder spielst du nur ältere Sachen)? Würde dir da stark von abraten und an SLI braucht man mit der 970 sowieso nicht zu denken.



viele Dank für den Hinweis, so etwas hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, allerdings bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich mit der 970 schon 3 Monitore betreiben kann wenn ich die Auflösung nicht höher als Full HD drehe und die Grafik etwas runter schraube.
CoH2 und WarThunder sind übrigens die neusten Spiele die ich spielen, also schon etwas älter.

Warum kann ich die 970 nicht als/mit SLi betreiben?


----------



## Kjeldoraner (23. März 2016)

LukasGregor schrieb:


> Dell UltraSharp U3415W, 34" (210-ADYS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Da sprengt ja schon der eine Monitor das Budget von allen drei Monitoren, trotzdem danke


----------



## shootme55 (23. März 2016)

Kjeldoraner schrieb:


> Da sprengt ja schon der eine Monitor das Budget von allen drei Monitoren, trotzdem danke



Ich denke er meinte nur den einen und dafür aufs Triple-Setting pfeifen. Ansonsten ist bei deinem Budget eh nichts anderes drinnen. Ich mein um 700 Euro 3 Curved-Monitore, bzw. 21:9 gibts mal nicht. Also was du machen könntest ist 3 Stk. gerade 16:9 fHD-Paneele, das wäre vom Preis machbar. Ich hab selber die 970 und hab in 4k schon gespielt, also unmöglich ist es nicht, aber alles was ein wenig neuer ist geht dann nicht mehr. 

Was ich dir auf jeden Fall rate, egal was du tust. Nimm immer Monitore mit gleicher Pixeldichte.  Wenn du Monitore gleicher Auflösung, aber unterschiedlicher Diagonale nimmst kommt das an den zusammenstehenden Bildschirmrändern echt unangenehm weil alle Linien Sprünge machen. Außerdem würd ich bei Multi-Monitor-Gaming idente Bildschirme nehmen, weil wenn die Farbwerte und die Helligkeit nicht zusammenpassen dreht so mancher durch. Mir gehts zumindest beim Arbeiten so da ich auf 3 verschiedenen Dell-Bildschirmen sitze, und Stunden bei den Bildschirmeinstellungen verbracht habe, aber noch immer kein perfektes Ergebnis, also eine Übereinstimmung aller Farben, habe. 

ich persönlich würd einen guten großen Monitor 3 billigen vorziehen. Ja der Sorroundeffekt ist nicht so gut, und die Diagonale ist kleiner, aber Größe ist nicht alles.


----------



## LukasGregor (23. März 2016)

Multimonitor ist genauso wie SLI einfach zu wenig unterstützt. 21:9 leider auch.

Aber was für dich angenehmer ist musst du herausfinden - mir pers. sind 2 Monitor schon zu viel, wenn ich auf beiden Arbeiten muss. für unwichtigere Dinge sind die Displays am Rand gut, aber aus meiner sich wirst du im Endeffekt nur auf dem Mittleren wirklich zocken( angenehmer fürs Genick).

Wie schon gesagt wurde, kaufst du dann drei Mittelmäßige Panels zu einem Preis für den du auch ein wirklich gutes haben könntest.


----------



## a160 (23. März 2016)

ich würde auch dazu raten, dir einen großen Bildschirm zu kaufen! Da hast du am wenigsten Probleme mit Farben etc (auch bei 3 gleichen Bildschirmen hast du Serienstreuungen und Schwankungen!!) und du siehst keine Ränder! 

Ein 34 Zoll, vielleicht sogar curved und du hast, glaube ich, mehr Freude dran! 

Auch sehe ich den Vorteil bei mehreren Bildschirmen bei den meisten Spielen nicht! Ein Kumpel hat 2x29 Zoll (21:9) zum Arbeiten (hat zwei verschiedene Revisionen bekommen=unterschiedliche Farben!!), da bist du bei 140cm Breite. Ist zum Arbeiten mega entspannt, da du 6 Seiten in voller Größe anzeigen kannst, aber zum Spielen ist das eher supoptimal, da du einfach krasse Bewegungen mit dem Nacken machen musst! Es sei denn, du sitzt 2 Meter weg. 
Bei Shootern bist du eigentlich pausenlos am hin und her bewegen deines Kopfes, wenn es dumm läuft! Mehr Sinn macht das Ganze in meinen Augen dann bei Rennspielen bzw Simulationen, wo man die Breite sinnvoll nutzen kann! Da hast du auch weniger Bewegungen, da auf den äußeren Bildschirmen dann die Außenspiegel sind und halt Gegner auf gleicher Höhe, sonst fokussierst du dich trotzdem mehr auf die Mitte, dann geht es. Aber für shooter sehe ich, wie gesagt, keinen Sinn!


----------



## Kjeldoraner (23. März 2016)

Ich danke euch erstmal für euer Feedback.
Ich habe mich zwischenzeitlich mal umgeschaut und folgendes für mich entdeckt.

Als mittleren Monitor ein LG 29UB55-B 
LG 29UB55-B LED Monitor: TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

und seitlich zweimal einen LG 23MB35PY
LG 23MB35PY Full HD Monitor: TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Das einzige Problem was ich sehe ist das der 29 Zoll Monitor eine Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.080 Pixel hat und die beiden kleine nur eine Auflösung von 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel, gibt es da Probleme?


----------



## Soldyah (23. März 2016)

Im Spiel wirst du nur 3x 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel haben, das Bild vom 29 Zoll Monitor wird also auf 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel gestreckt.


----------



## Kjeldoraner (23. März 2016)

Soldyah schrieb:


> Im Spiel wirst du nur 3x 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel haben, das Bild vom 29 Zoll Monitor wird also auf 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel gestreckt.



danke


----------



## HisN (23. März 2016)

Philips BDM 4065uc kaufen.
Seit dem ich dn habe steht mein Triple Setup ungenutzt rum. Das macht nämlich nur bei ganz wenigen Games wirklich Sinn.
Rennspiele und Flusis, dafür wechsle ich manchmal. Ansonsten kommt der eine große 4k Monitor besser.


----------



## L-Thomsen (29. März 2016)

Bildschirme mit unterschiedlichen DPI zahlen würde ich nie mischen. Das macht einem bei Spielen verrückt. Und 3 mal FullHD mit einer GTX 970 zu betreiben halte ich für nicht realistisch.


----------



## shadie (29. März 2016)

Eine Frage, bist du anfällig für Motion Sicknes?

Falls ja, lass die Finger weg von Tripple Monitor (was du mit einer 970 eh knicken kannst) und von 21:9,
ich bin bei einem Monitor überhaupt nicht anfällig, werden die Monitore aber breiter oder habe ich gar 3 vor mir kommts mir glatt hoch, da wird mir richtig übel.


Teste es vielleicht erstmal irgendwo.


----------



## Rindt (12. März 2017)

Hallo, 
bin dabei mir das "Equipment für Rennsimulation" zusammenzustellen.
Ausschließlich dafür will ich mir einen neuen Gamer PC aufsetzen, an dem ich 3 Monitore anschließe.

PC Hardware;  Intel i7 7700K, ASUS ROG Maximus IX Hero, DDR4-4133 (16B)
Monitore: 	3x ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR, 27 (90LM00U3-B01370)
Grafikkarte:	3x oder 2x KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 (8GB)

Technische Frage, komme ich an 3 Grafikkarten nicht vorbei oder könnte ich eine Grafikkarte einsparen?
Also für die Mitte eine und eine weitere für rechts und links?
VG


----------



## LukasGregor (13. März 2017)

Mach einen eigenen Thread im richtigen Unterforum auf.


----------

